# Adelaide - Seacliff sat 24/11 (am)



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

headin back down to seacliff sat morn at crack of dawn. aiming for squid, whiting, snook and big tommies.
launch at yacht club, all welcome.

see ya's


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn i leave for blanchetown on saturday. I think i'd rather a monster snook over a callop. Good luck and think about going way down the coast. They seemed to get thicker for me the further i went (ended up at the hallet cove conservation park place).


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

You beat me to posting the same message. I'll be there!!!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds like a goer. What time is sun up down that way ?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

If the fish are further South - is there not a closer launch point rather than Seacliff. Aaron - Matty and I are going out Wed arvo - don't hold out much hope for a kitchen pass on Sat morn as well.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I reckon if we are serious about sun up we will want to be fishing at 5.30am which means arriving at about 5am.

How's that for dedication!?!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

that means on the road at 4.00 up at 3.40, see you there


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

you guys are keen, thats the time ive been goin to bed lately


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

fishnfreak said:


> you guys are keen, thats the time ive been goin to bed lately


me too mate, straight from town to seacliff. what could be better??

duncan, the other launch spots further south are not worth the risk (trust me, i ate it on the rocks at marino trying to launch) and i believe that hallett cove is the same (not 100% sure). anyhow, i cant see them being significantly larger than the ones near seacliff, certainly not worth a risky launch anyhow!! its not that far to paddle duncan.... youre not that old yet  

waldo, paddle. thats all i have to say  

looks like i will see y'all at 5am saturday morning.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im gonna work hard on my exercises so my knee is up to standard so i may be able to join you


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

[quote ]

waldo, paddle. thats all i have to say  

[/quote]

ill tattoo the word paddle on my forehead mate.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Just bubbling this one up to the surface again...

I've got a mate (Dan) joining me too - he's not on the forum, so we will have to bludgeon him until he submits to it. He has a pale green coloured Condor Crab Chaser, so if you see him there alone please make him welcome.

See you gents there around 5am - weather looks good - I'm pumped....


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll be there lads. Not for long though... I'm only coming out to test this new rod holder on some smaller fish before it takes on callop and potentially (but not likely since i'm not targetting them) cod. Should be there for a good hour and a half.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Damn - Can't make it Sat morning - anyone interested in Sunday Morning????


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Im pulling out guys, just not going to get to bed soon enough, i hate bloody packing. Good luck tomorrow lads, be careful of that swell it has been quite large the last few days, hope it goes down. Could be a bit of weed around too.


----------

